

Winkli – The app to discover you'll bump into at your Facebook events - dupontalexis
http://wink.li

======
dupontalexis
Hi ! I'm the co-founder of Winkli. Very excited to launch the app on iOS and
Android. Would love to talk with you about your first impression and feedbacks
! Loading might be a little long for users who have 600+ friends on Facebook.
Don't worry we're working on it :)

